# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Guide to Microsoft Excel 2007 for Scientists and Engineers, by B. Liengme (2008)

## superdesi

Guide to Microsoft Excel 2007 for Scientists and Engineers, by B. Liengme, Academic Press (2008)



Description:



Completely updated guide for scientists, engineers and students who want to use Microsoft Excel 2007 to its full potential.

Electronic spreadsheet analysis has become part of the everyday work of researchers in all areas of engineering and science. Microsoft Excel, as the industry standard spreadsheet, has a range of scientific functions that can be utilized for the modeling, analysis and presentation of quantitative data. This text provides a straightforward guide to using these functions of Microsoft Excel, guiding the reader from basic principles through to more complicated areas such as formulae, charts, curve-fitting, equation solving, integration, macros, statistical functions, and presenting quantitative data.

Key Features:

* Content written specifically for the requirements of science and engineering students and professionals working with Microsoft Excel, brought fully up to date with the new Microsoft Office release of Excel 2007.
* Features of Excel 2007 are illustrated through a wide variety of examples based in technical contexts, demonstrating the use of the program for analysis and presentation of experimental results.
* Updated with new examples, problem sets, and applications
. New website with data sets, downloadable spreadsheets and other useful resources.

Product Details:

Paperback: 336 pages
Publisher: Academic Press; 4 edition (November 21, 2008)
Language: English

Alternative Link: [hide]RapidShare: Easy Filehosting[/hide]

----------


## Anxious Soul

Thank you very much...

----------


## a12345b

thnak u sir

----------


## hljmdjrs

HaHA! I have already seen the great thing!!!

----------


## shoxee

nice...welldonee...

----------


## vishkou

Thank u very much

----------


## xyz123xyz

thanksssssssssss

----------


## xyz123xyz

thanksssssss

----------


## crazyputtar

Thanks in advance

----------


## shlu7141

thank you very much for your sharing

----------


## Shades

Thanks dude... keep it up nice post

----------


## PetrucciVR

Thanks!
Great post

----------


## ngohuutich

thanks very much

----------


## ngohuutich

I can't download this file, something wrong with the link. please check.

----------


## chinku2005

thanks - Great Stuff !!

----------


## Hudson

thanks a lot

----------


## bodre_dnyanesh

*Thank Giving*

Great Stuff friend
Thanks For uploading

----------


## julz_rozz

thanks... a lot..U

----------


## itstime4me

thanks dude

----------


## ggeminii

bazinga bazinga

----------


## rolandgill

Contributory one with great source of information.

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## drkk

excel is a very big place

----------

